# 22" LCD upto 12K



## skippednote (Jan 16, 2009)

Well guys, I need a LCD/TFT monitor 22" for upto 12k(max)
I would mainly be used for Gaming and some times for movies as well. 

Please recommend anything Except Intex and any other cheap quality stuff.


----------



## predatorvjisback (Jan 16, 2009)

benQ E2200HD


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 17, 2009)

Benq E220HD is best go for It....
it supports FULL HD Videos...also is very cheap and looks awesome


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2009)

if you budget is strictly inside 12k, go for samsung/dell 22" displays. if you can increase to 13.5k, get benq hd2200.


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry its T220HD


----------



## skippednote (Jan 17, 2009)

^^
Purchased it  thanx for the opinion. Its a awesome monitor.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 17, 2009)

benQ is full HD, and is retailing at 11.7k, get it.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2009)

11.7k??? you sure about it? how can they give it for so cheap??


----------



## skippednote (Jan 17, 2009)

Ya i got it today for 11.7 k


----------



## desiibond (Jan 17, 2009)

cool. congrats on your purchase


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 11.7k??? you sure about it? how can they give it for so cheap??


Saw it in times classifieds, dunno, but it's a gr8 deal


----------



## surinder (Jan 20, 2009)

desiibond said:


> 11.7k??? you sure about it? how can they give it for so cheap??


Whats about 10.3K for Benq T2200 HD now which is same Benq E2200 HD minus HDMI  which we can do without in computing scenario.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 20, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> Ya i got it today for 11.7 k



Bassam where r u located.....?? 11.7 for E2200HD is a steal Deal....
Where did you purchase it from....


----------



## jmmzz009 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah... I really would go for the BenQ E2200HD as well!

Even though I don't have it, you can tell just from this forum post that many people are recommending it! It's got to be good!

I mean with 1080p, 2ms response time, 16:9 (great for gaming and movies), 1920x1080, it is the ultimate (cheap as well) gaming monitor one could ask for. If you had a little extra money, go for the 24 inch one! It carries a 3 year warranty as well, the last time I checked!

Although I don't have it, I've been recommended it, by friends and people online! I'd really want to know more about it myself though! Does anyway have any other personal experience they want to share about it? Has anyone put the monitor to the max for testing yet, haha?


----------



## acewin (Feb 19, 2009)

yup they have reduced the price which I suppose first from 13.5 to 12.5 and now maybe to 11.7 or whatever you call around 12K


----------



## surinder (Feb 22, 2009)

well well well lynx-India selling Benq T2200HD at 9K hell of a deal. Here is the link.

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5697


----------



## acewin (Feb 22, 2009)

m not talking about T but E, E2200HD price you can check is 11335 on the site


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me a Delhi dealer from whom I can buy this?


----------



## surinder (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry boy I'm not correcting you just suggesting the other model from BENQ with mouth watering price tag which is all same as of T2200HD only HDMI port is missing.

I own this model and it is giving great performance for its price. But I paid 10.3K then and still no regret. 

I don't think there is any other model from any other manufacturer support FULL HD in this price range (9K).

So full value for money there.


----------



## jmmzz009 (Feb 25, 2009)

ranjan2001 said:


> Can anyone tell me a Delhi dealer from whom I can buy this?




Hey you should try to shop online for it if you have a hard time finding a dealer for it. I seem to see the same problem with other people. They have a hard time finding an actual dealer, and if they do they always seem to be out of stock with the unit!


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 26, 2009)

Why not any other samsung or Dell
I was considering of buying Samsung 2253BW at < 11500Rs
But now I'm Confused


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 27, 2009)

Samsung 2253BW is not full HD Benq is, that's something to consider.


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 27, 2009)

ranjan2001 said:


> Samsung 2253BW is not full HD Benq is, that's something to consider.



Samsung 2233SW is Full HD is at 10125/- at nehruplace
and dont have hdmi port nor speakers

looks good


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 27, 2009)

But whats the use of Full HD when you don't have HDMI port, how would you play the HD content on such a monitor, the price is good but will need additional speakers.


----------



## bajaj151 (Feb 28, 2009)

Is there any thing which should be there in E2200HD which is not included ?

What about V2400W ? What's the approximate price ?


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 28, 2009)

ranjan2001 said:


> But whats the use of Full HD when you don't have HDMI port, how would you play the HD content on such a monitor, the price is good but will need additional speakers.


dear ranjan actually HDMI = DVI + Sound
n since it does not have inbuild speakers no use of HDMI and DVI will be more than sufficient to drive Full HD

and why every one is running after HD that too at 21.5" fist the difference will not be noticeable  that too at less total viewable space 

Second to run this at its native resolution u'll be needing expensive grafix card this too for something you'll not notice. Its only economics which is driving these manufactures.


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 1, 2009)

bajaj151 said:


> Is there any thing which should be there in E2200HD which is not included ?
> 
> What about V2400W ? What's the approximate price ?



Reply ??


----------



## realdan (Mar 2, 2009)

acewin said:


> yup they have reduced the price which I suppose first from 13.5 to 12.5 and now maybe to 11.7 or whatever you call around 12K



i bought it on 14 jan 2009 for 12000 including tax


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 2, 2009)

From where/which city did u buy it?


----------



## jmmzz009 (Mar 3, 2009)

bajaj151 said:


> Reply ??


 
I remember reading from an BenQ E2200HD review that the monitor includes everything you need except for the HDMI cable, but then again most monitor brands dont provide it anyway. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 3, 2009)

jmmzz009 said:


> I remember reading from an BenQ E2200HD review that the monitor includes everything you need except for the HDMI cable, but then again most monitor brands dont provide it anyway.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Well, I want to take sound (output) from my speakers (with amplifier) while connecting Airtel Digital TV. So,for this, Do I need HDMI  ?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys guide me also i also want to buy a 22" monitor. I will use it for my pc and for watching tv also. Is it possible to attach STB directly to monitor. I m not interested in recording. If its not possible to directly connect monitor to stb then tell me wich good tv tuner card. Also tell me wich is good, tata sky, dish tv, airtel ???


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/20lcd?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## ado85 (Mar 6, 2009)

hey guys .. i am really confuse d.... should i go for benq e2200 or samsung t2200...... which ones better..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2009)

I would say, go for Dell 22" if you can manage 15k. It's lot lot better than these two

If your budget is inside 13k, 

Dell 22" > Samsung 2233SW > Samsung T220 > BenQ 22"

Note: A > B : A better than B


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I would say, go for Dell 22" if you can manage 15k. It's lot lot better than these two
> 
> If your budget is inside 13k,
> 
> ...




Is just HDMI is the difference between BenQ E2200HD & Samsung 2233SW ?


----------



## george101 (Mar 10, 2009)

so is samsung 2233 better than benq???


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

bajaj151 said:


> Is just HDMI is the difference between BenQ E2200HD & Samsung 2233SW ?



I would say, better build quality, better display quality and better support infrastructure.


----------



## george101 (Mar 10, 2009)

@desibond, which one r u talking abt?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

Samsung 2233SW.

BenQ is ideal for those on a shoestring budget but for those who have no such limitation, Samsung or Dell are ideal.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 10, 2009)

Are Asus 22' or 24' LCD monitors worth buying ? If yes, then which model ?


----------



## moshel (Apr 11, 2009)

just saw a deal on ebay, Rs. 12,590/- for Samsung 2233sw + External TV Tuner (Gadmei) + Logitech R20 speakers.....available till 13th april.

that seems a very good deal, wat do ya say?

the Benq deal is 13,990/- for Benq E2200HD + External TV tuner (Gadmei)


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2009)

samsung 2233 is for 10000/-
external LCd tuner techcom is for 1300/-
Logitech R20 is for 975/-

total 12275/-
so its a good deal both ways if someone wants to buy it as a set or single items of their choice.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 11, 2009)

Go for this monitor:-

Samsung 2233S@ 22" FULL HD 16:9 Monitor @ Rs. 10,200


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 11, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Go for this monitor:-
> 
> Samsung 2233S@ 22" FULL HD 16:9 Monitor @ Rs. 10,200




Is just the HDMI port is the difference between these 2 models (Samsung 2233SW and BenqE2200HD) ??


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes HDMI+ DVI ports + speakers are only available on Benq.
Samsung has only VGA input & no speakers.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys, I need to get a 24". Suggest One.
Budget is strictly Rs.13K


----------



## surinder (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think there is any 24" LCD under 13K.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 11, 2009)

ranjan2001 said:


> Yes HDMI+ DVI ports + speakers are only available on Benq.
> Samsung has only VGA input & no speakers.




What about display quality & performance??


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2009)

The menu are better to change on Benq, on samsung its on the side with no text written so u have to poke ur head to side.

Both are Cheap TN panels so they both change brightness if you stand up & down or left to right.........The 170° viewing angle is nothing but a gimmick, it has around 90-100°  angle only beyond that it changes brightness.............all TN panel will do so.

Since i have  a S-PVA panel too I could see the difference instantly.
This might help in understanding various panels.
*www.pchardwarehelp.com/guides/lcd-panel-types.php


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: E71*



shadaab said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!!! Guys
> i have Nokia E71 i have to install antivirus by WIFI i tried to many time but i couldn't have done.
> shadaab



Are u smoking grass or what??????


----------



## desiibond (Apr 11, 2009)

ranjan2001 said:


> Yes HDMI+ DVI ports + speakers are only available on Benq.
> Samsung has only VGA input & no speakers.



Samsung 2233SW has DVI port too and I really don't see any use of those tiny tinny speakers that comes with BenQ. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Seriously guys, samsung's and dell's looks better than BenQ's and are better in every way.

with minimal difference in price,I would pick Dell and then samsung and only when these two are unavailable, I would go for BenQ.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

> What about display quality & performance??


Samsung wins big time in terms of performance with the BenQ E2200HD.

And the best thing is, it costs Rs. 1,700 lesser too.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2009)

BenQ E2200HD is available for 10500/- too in nehru place, so the cost difference is negligible


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 12, 2009)

ranjan2001 said:


> BenQ E2200HD is available for 10500/- too in nehru place, so the cost difference is negligible




U sure ???? Which shop ?


----------



## strider21 (Apr 12, 2009)

*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/produc...px?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-7438#reviews

Rs.10200 
Best of all 22inches , awesome picture quality...got one 2 weeks back and this is a must 

only drawback is the delivery time is about a month


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2009)

bajaj151 said:


> U sure ???? Which shop ?



Yes that what the dealer told me now when i called him up again he says Its T2200HD not E2200HD.
So these companies seems to be having confusing similar sounding names.
Go for Samsung then 10500/-


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 13, 2009)

shadaab said:


> Hi!!!!!!!1
> i wann to prchs Laptop
> don't have any knowledge
> suggest me
> ...


Post your requirement in hardware section, start a new post in that section many members will be able to help u out.


----------

